# TTL or not TTL: Some tryouts with Yongnuo YN-622C-TX and YN568EXII



## JoFT (Dec 5, 2014)

http://delightphoto.zenfolio.com/blog/2014/12/ttl-or-not-ttl-shooting-ttl-with-off-camera-flash

Recently I did some test with the Yongnuo stuff: 2 Flashes and T2 Transceivers + a very charming controller for 350.- €...

Excellent build quality and easy to use... => fun!!!


----------

